# Rumour for the budget - Tax Discs



## carol (May 9, 2005)

As our tax disc is due 1st May - the renewal came through this morning - went online to do it, but it won't let me due to some insurance problem, although we have already paid Comfort for the insurance which runs from 17th April - but as budget was due, thought I would do a search to see if it would be going up (There is a little red paragraph on mine to say, that this was the rate at printing, but it may change!)

BUT

Look what I found Here

Must admit it's about time - they are taxed and have their own number plate in Europe, so it was only time before they did it here...but figures seem steep to me.

Carol


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Interesting Carol, and pretty draconian as you say.

The Treasury spokesman isn't very biased is he!! 8O 8O 8O

_"New buyers of the *blight of ordinary motorists* must pay a showroom tax of nearly £1,000 from 2010 after caravans were targeted in a further overhaul of the 'road tax regime"_ (My emphasis in bold.)

I feel sorry for our tugging brethren if they are being hit as hard as that, with both a hefty extra purchase tax AND a huge road fund licence!! 8O

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Carol, so youhave nothing to do today either.

This tax could then extend to camping trailers, goods trailers and motorcycle trailers.




not bad to say they get a minimum use on our roads.

Dont trust anyone with the name darling


Happy easter
Dave P


----------



## jiffyman (May 11, 2005)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Dont trust anyone with the name darling
> 
> Happy easter
> Dave P


I have a friend with the surname darling.... NUFF SAID!!!


----------



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

On the positive side (if this story IS true) maybe some of they tuggers will swap to a M Home and then join us at MHF?

Bob L


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

bob44 said:


> On the positive side (if this story IS true) maybe some of they tuggers will swap to a M Home and then join us at MHF?
> 
> Bob L


Hope not Bob. It will be even more difficult to find a hard standing pitch - even out of season!! 8O :roll:

Dave


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not that I have nothing to do - I should be sorting and packing - but trying to find a new home to buy and there is nothing on the market that suits us with the ability to park the motorhome in our own grounds.

Anything new at the moment, has a covenant stuck on it, where the builders say they would not enforce it - but of course neighbours might - so if the builder's aren't going to enforce it, why don't they place it on the development WHILST it is being built - with another bit saying that when the development is finished this no longer applies.

urgh............

Carol

Soon, to be living in the mh temporarily


----------



## piper1 (Mar 29, 2008)

An unfair tax on people who holiday in this country! what about the people who just tow a trailer tent? they should be taxing the long haul holiday brigade more, and leave normal families alone. I enjoy my motorhome and enjoy camping, we should voice an objection and not adopt the" should have bought a MH stance" why are the big 2 clubs not voicng concerns???


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Interesting Carol, and pretty draconian as you say.
> 
> The Treasury spokesman isn't very biased is he!! 8O 8O 8O
> 
> ...


I get the impression that the spokesman for Planet Green probably isn't a CC member either:

"Ordinary motorists are unnecessarily buying more fuel and are not seeing any contribution from caravaners, who slow average traffic speeds on motorways and A roads to an unacceptable level, causing many an incident, on otherwise clear and popular routes. A caravan increases travelling times, inconveniences others, and takes up more space on our roads. For this, the extra pollution that caravaners are responsible for, in towing caravans, and in causing innocent others affected by their actions to be more pollutant, themselves by being stuck in traffic jams, or taking longer to complete a journey than they otherwise would expect, caravaners must pay the penalty."


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hello Jiffyman.
My friend named Darling moved to France just 40 miles south of us. No road fund license here.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

loughrigg said:


> I get the impression that the spokesman for Planet Green probably isn't a CC member either:
> 
> "Ordinary motorists are unnecessarily buying more fuel and are not seeing any contribution from caravaners, who slow average traffic speeds on motorways and A roads to an unacceptable level, causing many an incident, on otherwise clear and popular routes. A caravan increases travelling times, inconveniences others, and takes up more space on our roads. For this, the extra pollution that caravaners are responsible for, in towing caravans, and in causing innocent others affected by their actions to be more pollutant, themselves by being stuck in traffic jams, or taking longer to complete a journey than they otherwise would expect, caravaners must pay the penalty."


_
Quite so Loughrigg.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but didn't we have a 50mph limit imposed on all roads during a previous fuel shortage some years ago . . . . *to reduce fuel consumption*?

Less fuel consumed = less pollution.

They can't have it both ways!! 8O 8O

Dave_


----------



## loughrigg (Nov 10, 2008)

I can almost see the day when I'm going to need a tax disc for my rucksac.

The logic is obvious:

I go walking on the hills in my big clumpy boots wearing down the paths as I go. Eventually the paths have to be repaired and that involves lorries transporting material and labourers. Possibly even helicopters are used to move materials to high-level trails. Emissions! Emissions! Emissions! 

Therefore walking must be damaging the environment and will have to be taxed to prevent such a reprehensible activity gaining too much popularity.

Mike


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

To feed this governments insatiable need to extract every ounce of blood from us I can see the next step is an extension of the wireless license.

You will have to buy a license to be able to use Wi-Fi and a cell phone.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi again Loughrigg.

We posted simultaneously - both of us using electricity in order to do so, and using plastic keyboards which created lots of pollution during manufacture, and which will not bio-degrade when we chuck them out. 8O 8O 

Therefore MHF must be a major source of pollution, and should be banned forthwith!! :evil: 

Goodbye all.     

Dave


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

I've stated this before but here we go again. The majority of people I know only use their vehicles a small percentage of the year and then it's to get where your going to then park for a few days.(Or a lot of days)
The point I'm making is they are not on the roads most of the year yet they are taxed etc all of the year. I favour paying all road taxes by way of applying the tax to the fuel we use. What could be fairer? It won't happen because we wouldn't need the workforce that controls these taxes now.
I guess it had to come with caravans, so theirs now an argument for bicycles to!
Why am I sat here writing this on a lovely sunny day :?


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

If a caravan slows 20 vehicles down to 50 mile per hour then the amount of fuel used in those cars would be reduced therefore the amount used by the caravan tugger would be clearly outdone by the savings of the vehicles behind. 
Therefore caravans must reduce the amount of carbon pumped out by other vehicles so they are a definate bonus to the climate. So both motorhomes and cars towing caravans should be in the lowest tax bands, can we start a campaign.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Notice the day the article was prepared (31st March)!!!!!

Treasury spokesmen do not comment on the Budget until after the Chancellor has delivered it. If they're asked any questions on what might be in the Budget they stonewall. 

This is a wind up.

But you never know what they might get up to. 

I noticed a piece in the paper today that luton Airport are going to charge £1 to driver's using the airport's drop off point. 

As somebody else said they'll be taxing rucsac use soon

Personally I think that all local authorities should be given the power to tax Coca Cola, Cadburys, Walkers, McDonalds etc etc in line with the cost of collecting their discarded product wrappings. That would increase the cost of junk food and might help the health of the nation. It might also make the company's research more environmentally friendly products/wrappings.

SDA


----------



## Rockerboots (Jun 15, 2008)

I agree with bigbazza, scrap road tax once & for all & put it on fuel. Like a mobile phone "Pay as you go" that way all`s fair, the more you drive the more you pay. Might even help the atmos.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

With most things there is a fixed cost even if not actually being used.

PAYG phone? It had to be manufactured - at a cost. The Cellular phone network cost a fortune to install and has running costs - whether actually being used or standing idle waiting for calls to be made.

The road infrastructure cost billions to create and must cost getting on for a billion a year to maintain - even if no vehicles use it.

I do not think that it would be fair to transfer all the costs of using the roads to PAYG as in a tax on fuel.

Vehicle Exise Duty (aka car tax) is the equivalent of the standing charge that we pay for things like water, electricity, landline phones & etc.


----------



## WSandME (May 16, 2007)

> I noticed a piece in the paper today that luton Airport are going to charge £1 to driver's using the airport's drop off point.


Manchester has been doing that for ages :~(

(When my mate came over from Canada, I asked him to walk to the roundabout just outside the charging zone so I could pick him up - good job it wasn't raining 8) )


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

bigbazza said:


> I've stated this before but here we go again. The majority of people I know only use their vehicles a small percentage of the year and then it's to get where your going to then park for a few days.(Or a lot of days)
> The point I'm making is they are not on the roads most of the year yet they are taxed etc all of the year. I favour paying all road taxes by way of applying the tax to the fuel we use. What could be fairer?


I totally agree with bigbazza here.

Travelled back from Dorset to Sussex yesterday I estmated that approximately 1 in 10 vehicles on the roads travelling the opposite direction were caravans and motorhomes holidaying in the South of England. The holiday revenue from caravanning/motorhoming must be huge but adding another £150+ per year for caravanners could mean that people decide to sell up and take cheap holidays abroad.

I'm debating about selling my car if I upgrade my van in the future. I reckon I could save £75 a month in running costs (road tax, Mot, service and insurance)! Plus more on petrol as any short trips I will walk, run or cycle, and anything else I will take the motorhome, which is already road taxed.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Hold on there everyone tuggers are not all bad.

We own both a Hymer m/h and a caravan and use the van when we are working as site wardens and the m/h when we are travelling.

As we do not drive the caravan on the road at all, so I assume I would be able to SORN it?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Contrary to a previous statement I have not been held up by a tugger for ages. In fact I tend to be overtaken by them when I am doing 60mph! I don't believe those sort of tax figures are genuine as they are totally unreasonable as a caravan has only limited time spent on the road. Most caravans in this village only go out about 3 times a year.


----------



## time-traveller (Apr 23, 2007)

I was doing 75 on the M62 this week and I was overtaken by a big 4 x 4 and caravan outfit ....... in the outside lane ! :roll:

quote="rowley"]Contrary to a previous statement I have not been held up by a tugger for ages. In fact I tend to be overtaken by them when I am doing 60mph! I don't believe those sort of tax figures are genuine as they are totally unreasonable as a caravan has only limited time spent on the road. Most caravans in this village only go out about 3 times a year.[/quote]


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

The whole thing looks like it was written by Clarkson........

nuff said?


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

Might've been our near neighbour!

A few years ago he had a motorhome but he went over to the dark side and bought an enormous tag axle caravan which he stores at a local builders yard.

It gets dragged out most spring/summer bank hols and disappears for a few days.

SDA

PS Clear the A1 southbound tomorrow, we're off to visit son at his new abode in Cambridge (Mrs SDA hasn't seen his flat yet). Then it's Cherry Hinton CC site to cook him a birthday supper.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

And the next shocking announcement will be the introduction of a registration fee for bicycles. 

This will allow the police to actually deal with the many cyclists who ignore red traffic lights, one-way streets (David Cameron included) and all other road traffic laws when it might inconvenience them, but maintain their rights when they can use the laws to their benefit! There is no truth in the rumour that it is simply a swipe at the Green Party and David Cameron. Or a way to prevent those seeking employment "getting on their bikes".

After that will be the introduction of the charge for electric wheelchair users and pushchairs "due to their environmental impact" and the unsafe manner that some people operate them. 

This will shortly be followed by a swingeing levy on buggies as a way of reducing the impact of teenage pregnancies. Roller skate users are expected to be faced with a multi-wheel levy as part of the campaign to force people onto public transport.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Tongue firmly placed in cheek for all of these suggestions for Dear Mr Darling's next public entertainemnt session (I hope!)


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Hi Carol, so youhave nothing to do today either.
> 
> This tax could then extend to camping trailers, goods trailers and motorcycle trailers.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think there is will be highly likely to happen over the coming years.
Personally, I would much prefer it if the tax also incorporated an MOT too. 
there are quite clearly a number of trailers that should not be allowed on the public roads due to their state of disrepair.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

bognormike said:


> The whole thing looks like it was written by Clarkson........
> 
> nuff said?


and published on 1st April! Nothing new in the thoughts expressed by the article. I do agree that there should be an MOT for all trailers, caravan or otherwise. This is the case in Germany I think. As for road tax proposals, there is absolutely nothing new in this idea and it has always been resisted on two counts by the clubs.

1) Towing vehicles consume more full so are in fact indirectly paying more tax. 
2) As has already been pointed out, they do not regularly use the roads.

I think the whole article is a wind up.

peedee


----------



## 107558 (Oct 10, 2007)

Yet another Stealth Tax!

Gormless Brown and his cronies have bankrupted the country with their ill-conceived policies and now need to claw the money back anyway they can.

To make it palatable they wrap it up with so called green credentials. 

Sickening!


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

This sounds like a royal wind-up to me. Apart from having heard no indication of the matter of road tax for caravans from slightly more official sources, anyone who refers to "dormobiles" ain't real IMO. :roll: 

Dougie.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Wytonknaus said:


> If a caravan slows 20 vehicles down to 50 mile per hour then the amount of fuel used in those cars would be reduced therefore the amount used by the caravan tugger would be clearly outdone by the savings of the vehicles behind.
> Therefore caravans must reduce the amount of carbon pumped out by other vehicles so they are a definate bonus to the climate. So both motorhomes and cars towing caravans should be in the lowest tax bands, can we start a campaign.


Brilliant logic,I will join your campaign 

We could all be in the zero road tax bracket if Darling accepted this argument-that by slowing down all other vehicles on the road we are in fact reducing the overall emissions in the UK.

Like it :lol:


----------



## 90725 (May 1, 2005)

I thought everyone would have realised by now that this was an April Fool spoof.


----------



## sooty10 (Feb 22, 2009)

Sounds like a wind up to me. Surely they would not charge that amount to start the thing off.

Time will tell.

Keith


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Trouble is, the Government is pulling April Fool tricks on us almost every day now!


----------



## teal (Feb 23, 2009)

*rumour for the budget*

Would i be much wrong in saying the average fuel consumption on a motorhome is in the region of 27/30 mpg if so i pull 1350 klg witha Skoda dsg and get towing the same figures but solo i get 40 /50 mpg and my CO2 reading is 165, so really a tugger uses less than a m/h.


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Watch out for low level flying pigs pulling santa on his sleigh.

Graham


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

It has been reported recently that there are now 664,000 caravans in the UK. The only time this Government has managed to move quickly and raise a tax,if it comes to fruition.
The adaption of the old army saying "if it moves-tax it!!"


----------

